# Canon SX 20 IS "Replace Battery" Too Often



## Marty123 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have had a Canon SX 20 IS for about 2 1/2 years and have been generally very happy with the camera.  But in the last couple of months I have noticed that it burns batteries very fast and I am wondering if there's something wrong with the camera.  I used to get 600+ shots with a set of 4 new Li batteries and almost that many with 4 new alkaline batteries (Duracell or similar).  But now when I turn on my camera it seems like I immediately get a Replace Battery warning, then the camera shuts down.  I haven't been writing down the dates I put in the new batteries -- I guess that's my next step.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 27, 2012)

Switch to Eneloops rechargables and don't worry about it.  They out last every single use battery I've ever had...then I recharge them.


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 27, 2012)

bratkinson said:
			
		

> Switch to Eneloops rechargables and don't worry about it.  They out last every single use battery I've ever had...then I recharge them.



I have actually been researching rechargeable batteries to use in my flash and have heard great reviews about the eneloop batteries.  Seems like the way to go if you are getting rechargeable batteries


----------

